# Lyft deactivation for running over pot hole



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

yup... in notoriously pot hole ridden Seattle... I ran over a pothole while turning onto an intersection (during a trip). This bent my rim slightly but otherwise left my car intact (cosmetic, but nevertheless irritating as I take perfect care of my car). I reached out to customer service with a general support question asking if the insurance would cover a new rim or if I should just buy a new one myself. I wake up this morning to an email that my account was deactivated pending investigation into my 'car accident'. That they had filed an accident report and reported it to Uber (who I lease from) and were investigating if any negligent driving was going on (driving over a pothole going 1mph in rush hour traffic?! SERIOUSLY?!). Customer service is not helpful saying I will hear from someone in 4 business days to 'start the process' with nobody I can call, email, text, or talk to in person until they decide to contact me. Meanwhile, I can't drive nor can I access my weekly earnings from the week so far. No word on if Uber is going to go Nuclear on this as well yet. Maybe I'll offer my landlord a 5 star rating and a couple stickers when rent is due in a few days.

I am LIVID!

The image is the one I sent them when I asked the question. That's what they deactivated me for.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Biggest POS company there is. I'm sorry. I hope it gets sorted out quickly!


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Biggest POS company there is. I'm sorry. I hope it gets sorted out quickly!


For this BS, I'm willing to agree with you (I normally prefer Lyft, but this is changing my perception slightly). I still can't believe this is their response. Other people on this board were even reporting having to bill the city of Seattle for damage caused by potholes... it is VERY common in Seattle (the roads are in terrible shape).


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I thought neither Lyft nor Uber provided any collision insurance. Just liability. I wouldn't have told them about it.

EDIT: Looks like Uber and Lyft may provide collision if your personal policy does, but with a $2500 deductible for Lyft and $1000 for Uber.... which wouldn't help you since your cost will probably be less than $2500 .

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213584308-Insurance-Policy


> Our contingent collision coverage is designed to cover physical damage to your vehicle resulting from an accident as long as you have obtained collision coverage on your personal automobile policy. The policy has a $2,500 deductible and a $50,000 maximum for physical damage to your vehicle. Like any driver's personal auto policy, this policy is designed to step in regardless of whether or not you're at fault.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Well it's too late now. I didn't think it would be a big deal. It certainly hasn't affected the car any. It seemed like a run of the mill customer service question to me. It's not like grabbing another rim would even be that expensive... was just curious what my options were. Subsequently, someone told me the city of Seattle has a place to get reimbursed from potholes... They could have just sent me that link... Guess I can't trust Lyft for anything... Guilty until proven innocent. Just pull the rug out from under me for asking a question and sit there taking their sweet time making me jump through hoops to be able to log on again. I can't even get at the money I've already made this week. It's treating me like a driver who has yet to complete an application even though I've got about 500 Lyft rides with almost 5 rating.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

It's standard for them to deactivate your account if there is damage to your car. Just get a new rim and send Lyft a picture showing it has been replaced.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Brunch said:


> It's standard for them to deactivate your account if there is damage to your car. Just get a new rim and send Lyft a picture showing it has been replaced.


Yeah... with the money I don't have? Maybe I'll offer the tire company 5 stars and they'll give me one.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

K-pax said:


> Yeah... with the money I don't have? That crap wouldn't have even been grounds for failing an inspection if I had gone into the place today. Maybe I'll offer the tire company 5 stars and they'll give me one.


Do you have a credit card you could put it on while going after the city?


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Brunch said:


> Do you have a credit card you could put it on while going after the city?


Nope. January and February, due to insanely low demand, has me maxed out and behind on payments.


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry that you faced the reality of being a cheap replacible commodity for these companies which can deactivate you at any time for any reason.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Yeah, but they're working on flying cars! This company is a joke. A bad joke. ... (I know, I know. ..that's Uber. There's no difference to me. )


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Why not take a picture of other rim from your car.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

K-pax said:


> yup... in notoriously pot hole ridden Seattle... I ran over a pothole while turning onto an intersection (during a trip). This bent my rim slightly but otherwise left my car intact (cosmetic, but nevertheless irritating as I take perfect care of my car). I reached out to customer service with a general support question asking if the insurance would cover a new rim or if I should just buy a new one myself. I wake up this morning to an email that my account was deactivated pending investigation into my 'car accident'. That they had filed an accident report and reported it to Uber (who I lease from) and were investigating if any negligent driving was going on (driving over a pothole going 1mph in rush hour traffic?! SERIOUSLY?!). Customer service is not helpful saying I will hear from someone in 4 business days to 'start the process' with nobody I can call, email, text, or talk to in person until they decide to contact me. Meanwhile, I can't drive nor can I access my weekly earnings from the week so far. No word on if Uber is going to go Nuclear on this as well yet. Maybe I'll offer my landlord a 5 star rating and a couple stickers when rent is due in a few days.
> 
> I am LIVID!
> 
> The image is the one I sent them when I asked the question. That's what they deactivated me for.


Dude . . . 1st, thank you for posting this!! 2nd . . . _*awww skip it!*_ It was just negative and nasty.



K-pax said:


> Well it's too late now. I didn't think it would be a big deal. It certainly hasn't affected the car any. It seemed like a run of the mill customer service question to me. It's not like grabbing another rim would even be that expensive... was just curious what my options were. Subsequently, someone told me the city of Seattle has a place to get reimbursed from potholes... They could have just sent me that link... Guess I can't trust Lyft for anything... Guilty until proven innocent. Just pull the rug out from under me for asking a question and sit there taking their sweet time making me jump through hoops to be able to log on again. I can't even get at the money I've already made this week. It's treating me like a driver who has yet to complete an application even though I've got about 500 Lyft rides with almost 5 rating.


I guess the up-shot here is that ICs are money vending machines for these TNCs. "Oh, the vending machine has a bent coin acceptor? Ok, put an out of order sign on it and call maintenance."


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

K-pax said:


> For this BS, I'm willing to agree with you (I normally prefer Lyft, but this is changing my perception slightly). I still can't believe this is their response. Other people on this board were even reporting having to bill the city of Seattle for damage caused by potholes... it is VERY common in Seattle (the roads are in terrible shape).


I had a similar thing happen to me. However a wiser local driver warned me not to report it, for this very reason. Since I drive in LA and OC, LA is way worse with potholes.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> I had a similar thing happen to me. However a wiser local driver warned me not to report it, for this very reason. Since I drive in LA and OC, LA is way worse with potholes.


Lesson learned.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Lucy's deductible is $2500 obviously your rim doesn't look like it's worth over $2500 so why ask for insurance to cover it?

They have a standard protocol to deactivate you if your car has been damaged ,fix the rims take pictures of your car showing it's now damaged and they'll reactivate you


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Lucy's deductible is $2500 obviously your rim doesn't look like it's worth over $2500 so why ask for insurance to cover it?
> 
> They have a standard protocol to deactivate you if your car has been damaged ,fix the rims take pictures of your car showing it's now damaged and they'll reactivate you


He has no money to fix it - he wrote it above.
Also, getting in an accident is something nobody thinking of while signing up for Uber . If you get in one - it's a rough ride . I got in one and was deactivated promptly too. Took me 4-6 weeks to be re activated again. Don't rely on Uber income only! Ever ever ever


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

7Miles said:


> He has no money to fix it - he wrote it above.
> Also, getting in an accident is something nobody thinking of while signing up for Uber . If you get in one - it's a rough ride . I got in one and was deactivated promptly too. Took me 4-6 weeks to be re activated again. Don't rely on Uber income only! Ever ever ever


I got in an accident with a pax and got deactivated also but they reactivated me within 2 days after I sent them pics of my 2nd car .yes to get reactivated I had to send a picture of my already approved car that wasn't even in an accident .

It sucks but his mistake was telling uber he damaged his car


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

1 ) Never rely on rideshare for primary income
2) Make sure your insurance is valid for Phase 1 & 2
3) Never report damage to Uber/Lyft unless you were involved in an accident with pax in-car or your personal insurance company requires you

Order is important!


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Lesson learned. What can I say...


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

I can't see that steel wheel costing anymore than $50 at a junkyard. You could Uber on the donut till you get it.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

anteetr said:


> I can't see that steel wheel costing anymore than $50 at a junkyard. You could Uber on the donut till you get it.


Yeah, picking one up today. Lyft still hasn't emailed me to follow up. Is this something I can go into their office to do? I want to be reactivated asap.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

K-pax said:


> Yeah, picking one up today. Lyft still hasn't emailed me to follow up. Is this something I can go into their office to do? I want to be reactivated asap.


You'll need to submit pictures of your car with no damage . Write support saying u fixed it and then they'll probably ask for pictures . If u haven't fixed it yet you could always take a pic of one side ,switch the wheels and then take a picture of that side . Takes 5 min to swap rims from one side to the other

Or fix it and go to the nearest lyft office or hertz/lyft rental office and they will get you reactivated on the spot more then likely


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> You'll need to submit pictures of your car with no damage . Write support saying u fixed it and then they'll probably ask for pictures . If u haven't fixed it yet you could always take a pic of one side ,switch the wheels and then take a picture of that side . Takes 5 min to swap rims from one side to the other
> 
> Or fix it and go to the nearest lyft office or hertz/lyft rental office and they will get you reactivated on the spot more then likely


There's a lyft office in Seattle. I think I'll go down there. I still haven't even gotten my initial email from them and they deactivated me on Saturday. I've written them 3 times and cslled twice. Total crickets.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

take a picture of one of the good rims, or a section of the same one that isnt bent....and send it 2 them

kind of surprised this isnt covered by regular insurance......like a windshield chip


----------



## Lyft Standards (Feb 28, 2017)

I went to the mechanic and he bent my rim back in shape. However, the hubcap completely obliterated when I hit the huge crater.
So now, I have to "find" the exact hubcap somewhere.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

You don't need hubcaps. Take the other 3 off.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Brunch said:


> It's standard for them to deactivate your account if there is damage to your car. Just get a new rim and send Lyft a picture showing it has been replaced.


Or take a pic of a different time (lol) and hop they find all for all four.

Wish you the best of luck with this situation.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I was able to get another one... now to wait forever for them to get back to me and reactivate.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I got in an accident with a pax and got deactivated also but they reactivated me within 2 days after I sent them pics of my 2nd car .yes to get reactivated I had to send a picture of my already approved car that wasn't even in an accident .


Ditto.



anteetr said:


> You don't need hubcaps. Take the other 3 off.


Then, black plastidip.

Works for Plus and Premier.... ought to work great for Basic Lyft.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

7Miles said:


> He has no money to fix it - he wrote it above.
> Also, getting in an accident is something nobody thinking of while signing up for Uber . If you get in one - it's a rough ride . I got in one and was deactivated promptly too. Took me 4-6 weeks to be re activated again. Don't rely on Uber income only! Ever ever ever


Wow 4 weeks? What took so long, the repairs or uber putting you back into service after you fixed it?


----------



## Ant-man1222 (Feb 3, 2017)

K-pax said:


> I was able to get another one... now to wait forever for them to get back to me and reactivate.


Hey just so you know, you can actually borrow money from people on Reddit, it's under http://www.reddit.com/r/borrow . I read earlier in the thread that you don't have a credit card, and I thought this might help you out. You could obviously go to traditional cash advance places, but honestly I've used Reddit for this before and the lenders on there are really cool. They always gave really reasonable interest/terms on the loans, and it's cool because they will PayPal or Venmo it to you right away.

I just thought maybe that info could help you in this situation -- maybe you just borrow enough to get a new rim and send a pic like someone said, or use it some other way to get back online quicker. Anyway, hope it works out for you, the whole situation sounds beyond ridiculous and I feel bad for you.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

thats pretty low, L.A has so many terrible roads, knowing each street takes years of experience- it's sad lyft doesn't care about the best drivers, or about knowing the streets- Better customer service, makes a better business! The way things are going with this company, I would say they are a machine. run by an algorithm.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

So you sent in a message saying you hit a pothole and damaged your car, and want compensation.

Sanjeep (or Rohit or whoever it was) doesn't know what a "pothole" is -- their entire country is one big shit-filled pothole, they just recognized a couple keywords in your foreign (to them) Engrish language, and their 6 minutes of on-the-job training says if someone hits "something", suspend their ass and put them through the wringer until it's sorted out.

So send them a bunch of photos of your perfectly damage-free car (not the rim, the CAR) and you'll be reactivated by someone else who's too busy to go back and see what's going on.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

K-pax said:


> yup... in notoriously pot hole ridden Seattle... I ran over a pothole while turning onto an intersection (during a trip). This bent my rim slightly but otherwise left my car intact (cosmetic, but nevertheless irritating as I take perfect care of my car). I reached out to customer service with a general support question asking if the insurance would cover a new rim or if I should just buy a new one myself. I wake up this morning to an email that my account was deactivated pending investigation into my 'car accident'. That they had filed an accident report and reported it to Uber (who I lease from) and were investigating if any negligent driving was going on (driving over a pothole going 1mph in rush hour traffic?! SERIOUSLY?!). Customer service is not helpful saying I will hear from someone in 4 business days to 'start the process' with nobody I can call, email, text, or talk to in person until they decide to contact me. Meanwhile, I can't drive nor can I access my weekly earnings from the week so far. No word on if Uber is going to go Nuclear on this as well yet. Maybe I'll offer my landlord a 5 star rating and a couple stickers when rent is due in a few days.
> 
> I am LIVID!
> 
> The image is the one I sent them when I asked the question. That's what they deactivated me for.


Don't tell them anything about any accidents, unless someone is injured.They deactivate for any damage to the vehicle.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

And this is exactly why it is not possible to make a living driving for Lyft or Uber. 

One small "accident" or set of tires, bent rim, brakes, front end work, etc. puts you out of business because you simply don't have the funds to make the proper repairs to safely operate a vehicle transporting passengers for compensation.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

> I am LIVID!


WTF!?!?! Dude, this is some seriously crazy bull shit! ...and I believe you 100%, what the hell is going oncwith these people?!

Sorry about what happened to you, btw, I know how it feels, even if you're part time, to plan to drive and then have your plans stolen from you because some asshattery like this.



K-pax said:


> Lesson learned. What can I say...


also, get a dashcam, even a cheap one is better than nothing...


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes you shouldnt have even mentioned it. Regardless, Make sure you take the city to small claims for the rim, they will pay. Once they pay they will start repairing the high liability potholes. Ive hit a few that almost can swallow an ORANGE cone whole! SMH
I have 2 bent rims that im riding on currently. 

Sorry to hear, and good luck!


----------

